# Razer kraken mikro dumpf



## morsor (7. Mai 2015)

Moin, ich nutze nun seit knapp einem jahr ein Razer kraken headset(pro) mit diesem bin ich voll zufrieden, leider habe ich seit heute ein problem, unzwar wollte ich mit einem freund im Ts3 reden dieser hörte mich jedoch nur sehr leise und als ob ich das mirco unter ein kissen steckte ( sehr dumpf) jedoch hört er klasklar was ich grade höre ( gamesound, videos,musik)  ich habe schon nach getestet, diese problem tritt überall auf ( audacity skype micro check , ts mirco check)( ein paar lautsprecher ist angeschlossen  jedoch nicht an ) ich hoffe es gibt eine software lösung  für diese problem 
-ich nutze Razer Synapse incl. surround pro
falls noch infos benötigt werden einfach fragen
Mfg Morsor.


----------



## JackA (8. Mai 2015)

Versuch mal die Sound-Software auf Standard zurück zu stellen.


----------



## Schiggy (8. Mai 2015)

Hast du noch ein zweites Mikrofon welches fälschlicherweise als Standardkommunikationsgerät unter Windows eingestellt ist? Zum Beispiel ein Mikrofon in einer Webcam oder im Laptop?


----------



## morsor (11. Mai 2015)

hat geholfen alles wieder klar und deutlich, danke^^


----------

